# '63 Chevy Pickup



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Another build for my wife, this is the truck featured in the Twilight movies:





































The bulk of it is Revell's '64 Step side, with the cab, dash, and door panels from AMT's '60 Chevy. Modelhaus provided the grille and side badges.

A full writeup is available here. Any comments/criticisms welcome!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats a very nice looking model.
interior detail is great.
never saw the movies, but a terrific looking 
Chevy Truck.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job on the truck! Looks real good for all the work putting it together. I saw the movie and you did a superb job!

Not that I'm a big fan of Twilight but in the books, it was a 53' Chevy Truck that Bella drove. In the movie, they made it a 63 Chevy...don't know why, probably couldn't find a 53' Chevy too easy.

MMM


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That looks great! Perfectly weathered and looks really close to the movie truck. 
I love movie vehicle builds. Some great stuff.
Look forward to your next one.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

very nice. perfect patina.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

it must be very accurate. I just showed it to my 11 year old daughter,
whose a huge fan of these movies, and she proclaimed it to be perfect.
so it must be. My wife likes it too. 
Once again, very nice truck model.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THe exhaust manifolds look really realistic!


----------



## 79f150 (Jun 18, 2009)

that is the best chevy model kit i have eer seen!!!!!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks, guys! I don't get a chance to build weathered vehicles too often, so it was a nice change of pace.



CJTORINO said:


> I just showed it to my 11 year old daughter,
> whose a huge fan of these movies, and she proclaimed it to be perfect.


I think that's about the highest praise I could receive


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice! Those first two shots could easily be mistaken for a full-size truck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ford_Toyota (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellent job done! 


Ford Super Charger


----------



## Pintu (May 18, 2009)

Wow!! that was really great job spencer, I think you made true that sentence which I heard in my childhood from my teacher, "Always make best from waste", and you done it my dear friend by this nice one 63 Chevy Pickup truck. Really appreciable. :thumbsup:

Heavy Duty Trailers


----------



## nova400 (Mar 2, 2010)

one word describes it AWSOME


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Amazingly realistic job on the finish; very impressive.


----------

